# ÖBB + ĆD Railjet



## Seaboard92 (Sep 8, 2016)

While its older news that these trains have been running I figured I would start a thread on them. The Railjet is composed of Viaggio Comfort rolling stock and I find it to be a very nice train. I had my first voyage on it back in 2009 a few months after the train started service in 2008.

The first thing that struck me was how sharp the train looked on the platform. The next thing I noticed was how lovely the interior of first class and second class were. Plenty of room, very spacious, and loads of monitors displaying eta and current speed. The next thing I noticed is how modern and sophisticated the lounge feels.

The ride was very smooth either that's from good track or a good design. But likely it's from both. The crew looked very sharp and was on their a game the entire time.

Now my next comments. I feel that the Railjet might be a very good successor to amtraks current Northeast corridor offerings. The way the train appears to be built gives me the thought one can expand the consist fairly easily with demand. The next benefit to it is the locomotive can be separated easily from the consist so the regionals going south of DC could still change their engine out and continue on. The train has a top speed of 140 giving some time savings as well on the NEC. The last advantage using these trains on the NE Regionals would free up Amfleet coaches for other services.

But wait there's more it's a Siemens product so it should get delivered within our lifetimes unlike CAF.


----------



## jis (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm not keen on the livery, but why can't we have trains like this? It looks fast just waiting at the platform!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 8, 2016)

The Czech version of the train


----------



## Brian_tampa (Sep 8, 2016)

Isn't this the same base trainset (excluding the locomotives) that All Aboard Florida is using for their Brightline service? Of course with modifications for the USA market. So yes Seaboard92, we will see this in our lifetimes here. Just not with Amtrak quite yet, if ever.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Sep 9, 2016)

Seaboard92 said:


> The Czech version of the train


I like that livery better, but is that a rear view or what's going on with the locomotive? Diesel (I don't see a pantograph)?


----------



## Eric S (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah, that's the cab car. The far end of the train has a locomotive. You can kinda see that the blue window-band livery is interrupted by white at the locomotive (which is presumably double-ended like on the Austrian train).


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 9, 2016)

I haven't personally seen the ĆD version yet. But I like it as well. But I prefer the red actually. The cab car on the Austrian train has I believe 18 first class seats. And four premium compartments.


----------



## jis (Sep 9, 2016)

In the US version there will be no cab cars. There will be a locomotive at each end.

The CD version has pretty standard CD livery.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Sep 9, 2016)

What I find interesting, aesthetically, about the trains is it looks rather traditional, yet at the same time fast and modern. And thanks for the answers.


----------



## seat38a (Sep 21, 2016)

The problem with the railjets are they are "permanently coupled with airtight interconnections." Doesn't Amtrak add and remove cars on the NEC as demand goes up and down?


----------



## jis (Sep 21, 2016)

AAF will be semi-permanently coupled. But that is not a core feature of the car shell. That is a specific choice of how the coupler and vestibule is set up.


----------



## GBNorman (Jan 18, 2018)

Having been to Salzburg, while primarily for concerts at the Festival, over the past four years, I have nevertheless taken "joyrides", as well as travel on DB from Munich Airport (MUC/EDDM).

The rides taken have been from Salzburg to Vienna, Vienna via Leoben, and St. Anton/Arlberg. RailJets on all trips - they are a model of "higher speed -220k" that Amtrak could hope to attain.

All the trains offer full service heated by convection oven on board, at your seat in First and at tables if Second. I had superb Veal Medallions last year - and Austria's indigenous varietal Gruner Veltliner- and all for 20.

When I first went overseas during 1960, all I could think was "those little Lionels pulled by teakettles with their high pitched whistles". I don't hold those views anymore.

Even if freight service is some kind of joke (25 2TEU containers on 25 cars is a full sized train), passenger trains are not.


----------

